# Fehler in JSF Anwendung



## MasterGenny (19. Dez 2007)

> [HtmlResponseStateManager] No component states to be saved in client response!



Dieser Fehler wird bei einer stinknormalen JSF-Anwendung aller "Hello World" ausgegeben? Hat einer nen Plan wo ich nach dem Fhler suchen kann, viele Möglichkeiten gibt es ja nicht.


----------



## maki (19. Dez 2007)

?

Der Fehler liegt in dienem Code oder in deiner Konfiguration.

?


----------



## MasterGenny (19. Dez 2007)

hast du nen plan was der fehler ganeu bedeutet, werde daraus nicht schlau, und im netz kann man nicht wirklich was finden.


----------



## MasterGenny (19. Dez 2007)

Ich habe gesehen das ich vergessen den save-status zu setzen:


```
<?xml version="1.0"?>
<!DOCTYPE web-app PUBLIC "-//Sun Microsystems, Inc.//DTD Web Application 2.3//EN"
	"http://java.sun.com/dtd/web-app_2_3.dtd">
<web-app>
	<display-name>Nachrichtenverwaltung</display-name>
	
	<context-param>
		<param-name>javax.faces.STATE_SAVING_METHOD</param-name>
		<param-value>server</param-value>
	</context-param>

	<context-param>
		<param-name>javax.faces.application.CONFIG_FILES</param-name>
		<param-value>/WEB-INF/faces-config.xml</param-value>
	</context-param>

	<context-param>
		<param-name>org.jboss.jbossfaces.WAR_BUNDLES_JSF_IMPL</param-name>
     	<param-value>true</param-value>
	</context-param>
	
	<listener>
		<listener-class>
			org.apache.myfaces.webapp.StartupServletContextListener
		</listener-class>
	</listener>

	<servlet>
		<servlet-name>Faces Servlet</servlet-name>
		<servlet-class>javax.faces.webapp.FacesServlet</servlet-class>
		<load-on-startup>0</load-on-startup>
	</servlet>

	<servlet-mapping>
		<servlet-name>Faces Servlet</servlet-name>
		<url-pattern>*.faces</url-pattern>
	</servlet-mapping>

    
    <welcome-file-list>    
        <welcome-file>index.jsp</welcome-file>
    </welcome-file-list>

</web-app>
```

allerdings hab ich jetzt nen neuen fehler:



> org.apache.jasper.JasperException: An exception occurred processing JSP page /index.jsp at line 12
> 
> 9: </head>
> 10: <body>
> ...


----------



## y0dA (21. Dez 2007)

Möchtest du nun mit jsp tags oder mit faces arbeiten?


```
<%@ page session="false"%>
<%
response.sendRedirect("home.jsf");
%>
```

Weiters würde ich gerne deine web.xml sehen, Stichwort FilterMapping.


Spiel doch mal ein Tutorial ab oder besorg die ein Faces Buch.


----------

